# UK Boarding School



## mrs.sjp (Nov 3, 2008)

Would you send your child to boarding school?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes. would you?


----------



## mrs.sjp (Nov 3, 2008)

mrs.sjp said:


> Would you send your child to boarding school?


Yes, I think I would! Dubai schools have long waiting lists and high fees .... what do you actually get from the schools here apart from new teachers every 6 months?!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Huge profits for the Indian Owners (For GEMS schools anyway...)


----------



## mrs.sjp (Nov 3, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Huge profits for the Indian Owners (For GEMS schools anyway...)


Yes! Too true!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Huge profits for the Indian Owners (For GEMS schools anyway...)


Are you uncomfortable with the Indian Owners part or the huge profit part ?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

rsinner said:


> Are you uncomfortable with the Indian Owners part or the huge profit part ?


The huge profit part, they're taking the pi$$, paying the teachers crap salaries while ripping off the fee paying parents. It's unethical, but what can you do? The only not for profit schools (that i know of, kindly correct me if I'm wrong) are Dubai College and JESS.

The standard of UK boarding schools is so much better than here, the kids also don't grow up with an "ex-pat brat" ideology on life, they're properly cared for and they get a better education. IF I had the choice my lads would go to UK, they both went to moorpark - home and I's much rather they were still there. However sometimes I don't have a say in such matters...


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

mrs.sjp said:


> Would you send your child to boarding school?


I think only you can answer that! Personally I could not have the children with me for months at a time (although sometimes I think it would be good LOL) Myself and the children are moving out in April to be with hubby, although I am leaving my eldest (14) here to complete 2 of his exams before starting school in Dubai in September. This was his choice I have to say. We will only be apart for 10 weeks and one of them he is coming out to Dubai however I suspect that it will be very hard on all of us.

With regard to waiting lists etc I have had very little problem getting all 3 children in to a school that I like, the teachers etc that I have met all seem to know what they are talking about and I have little concerns about taking my children from a very good school in the UK to continue their education in Dubai. Fees - what can I say yes they are expensive but its not as if they suddenly spring them on you - we had did all the research before hubby accepted the position in Dubai and resigned ourself to the fact that was just what had to happen!!!

Hope you make the right choice for yourself and children

Debbie


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

I probably would, after all he's four now and about time he learnt to stand on his own two feet. 

Honestly, I doubt I really would. I've been here for 5 weeks on my own and have missed both my children much more than I ever thought I would. My wife would definitely not agree to it anyway.

With regard to the "expat brat", my wife mentioned this phenomenon and we talked about it and came to the conclusion that it just makes how you bring them up all the more important. It is still one of the main reasons that I doubt we'll stay here for more than 3 years though.

Jebel Ali Primary is also a non profit school. It’s also been around the longest I believe, started in 1977. I cannot imagine what was actually in Jebel Ali in 1977, must have been a right day out from Dubai.

There is also a boarding school opening in Dubai very soon (if not already). Repton school in Nad Al Sheba, it is trading on a 450 year heritage in England. 

Its claim to fame - Jeremy Clarkson went there. Nuf said.

DC


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> The huge profit part, they're taking the pi$$, paying the teachers crap salaries while ripping off the fee paying parents. It's unethical, but what can you do? The only not for profit schools (that i know of, kindly correct me if I'm wrong) are Dubai College and JESS.
> 
> The standard of UK boarding schools is so much better than here, the kids also don't grow up with an "ex-pat brat" ideology on life, they're properly cared for and they get a better education. IF I had the choice my lads would go to UK, they both went to moorpark - home and I's much rather they were still there. However sometimes I don't have a say in such matters...


Came across this old thread after I saw a post in another forum by another unhappy Uptown School parent...

Just out of interest - what were/are the fees like at Moor Park?? Uptown High (NOT a boarding school and in Muhaisnah of all places) have bumped their school fees up beyond the AED60,000 mark (around AED66000 for year 11 and around AED54000 for earlier years I believe). They're flouting their IB status as a reason to bump up fees, without realising that people don't give a rat's arse.

I refuse to feed these greedy b*stards and would rather fork out some extra dosh and send my kid back to the UK for a quality education.


----------



## yogibear404 (Feb 3, 2011)

mrs.sjp said:


> Would you send your child to boarding school?


Maybe. Once they are past 15 probably in a boy boarding schools since I only have 3 sons and if they asked me to then yes. but not earlier than that. I know too many weird adults who were boarded out at 8 or 9 and have so many issues and problems in boarding schools.


----------

